# Happy Canada Day 2018!



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2018)

Google says, "Happy Canada Day!" too with a special Google Search home page doodle.

*Wherever you are celebrating and however you are celebrating, stay safe and stay cool!*

Currently (9.12 AM EST) in Ottawa, it is already 27C with a humidex of 39C, going up to a high today of 36C (humidex 47C)! This will be the hottest Canada Day in Ottawa in many years, just shy of the record of 36.7C set in 1963.

For those not on the metric system:



Temp C
Temp F
Humidex C
Humidex F
27oC
80oF
39oC
102oF
36oC
97oF
47oC
117oF
36.7oC
98oF


My plans are to stay in the air conditioning as much as possible and move slowly. 

I just learned that humidex is a Canadian concept, not universal. 

Humidex - Wikipedia



> The humidex (short for humidity index) is an index number used by Canadian meteorologists to describe how hot the weather feels to the average person, by combining the effect of heat and humidity. The term humidex is a Canadian innovation coined in 1965. The humidex is a dimensionless quantity based on the dew point.
> 
> Range of humidex: Scale of comfort:
> 
> ...


----------



## gooblax (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day to all the Canadians. Hope everyone stays cool and has plenty of water.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 1, 2018)

I believe they drink melted igloo water for days like today.


----------



## GaryQ (Jul 1, 2018)

It's actually a cool day here... Max will be 25C


----------



## forgetmenot (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day went saw fireworks in Peterborough it was very beautiful  but poor baby duck and mama duck was scared poor things


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2018)

They are setting them off outside here in Ottawa and scaring Mindy.


----------



## GaryQ (Jul 1, 2018)

Put some background music that she is used to hearing. Might help muzzle the outside noise


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 2, 2018)

Or maybe a horror movie?

I watched _Rampage_ instead.


----------

